# Pushbenachrichtungen Tapatalk



## karstenschilder (23. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob das nur bei mir so ist. Jedoch bekomme ich von Eurem Forum keine Push Benachrichtungen zu Tapatalk (iPhone).

Ist das vielleicht gar nicht aktiviert im Plugin?


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Es gab eine neue Version, aber keine Hinweismail (wie sonst üblich). Ich spiele das Update eben ein.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2013)

Update ist eingespielt.


----------



## karstenschilder (29. August 2013)

Danke


----------



## karstenschilder (29. August 2013)

Schade. Bekomme immer noch keine Push Nachrichten.


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2013)

Laut Tapatalk-Forum-Owner-Area passt aber alles.


----------



## karstenschilder (30. August 2013)

Hast du die MÃ¶glichkeit das selbst zu testen? EDIT: Also in den Einstellungen bei Tapatalk taucht Buffed unter Push Benachrichtigungen auf. Es ist auch Ã¼berall ein Haken dran. Nur kommt halt nix. WÃ¤r gut, wenn das ein Anderer testen kÃ¶nnte.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2013)

Ich habe noch die Vermutung, dass es an der Version der Forensoftware liegen könnte. Ich kann mir den Push-Service momentan nur nicht genauer anschauen.


----------



## karstenschilder (31. August 2013)

Schau dir mal meinen letzten Beitrag an. Beim Editieren werden die Umlaute in einer anderen Kodierung gespeichert.


----------

